#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  وقفت ببابكم

## Unknown Soldier

أتيت بابكم طامع في كرم لقياكم وحفاوة إستقبالكم
ولا حول ولاقوة إلا بالله العلى القدير

----------


## a_leader

اهلا و سهلا بك اخى الكريم

نورت المنتدى

و ان شاء الله تفيد و تستفيد  :f2:

----------


## jasmine rose

**
* أهلاً بكَ في بيتك الثاني* 
* تمنياتـي لك بقضـاء أسعـد و أفيـد الأوقات بيننـا*  
 ::

----------

